#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Access Tables & Databases >  >  ACCESS DENIED to .mdb files

## J.wills

Hello everyone,

I am unable to access a database I created on a server after I attempted to set users/security. Standard message to have administrator or creator grant access permission is returned.

----------


## ExlGuru

just check your code if there is some problem....or may be due to some connectivity problem.Try this code and then open database again may your problem will be solved.




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------

